# MAC Viva Glam Rihanna 1 VS Viva Glam Rihanna 2: Which Did You Prefer?



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 5, 2015)

With the new Viva Glam Miley Cyrus launch in a few weeks, it officially marks the end of the Rihanna Collaboration with MAC Cosmetics. Before everyone switches gears and begins to love or hate the new face of Viva Glam, we wanted to take a moment to reflect on the MAC Viva Glam Rihanna collection and figure out which of the two launches you all liked best.​ ​ So in the right corner, we have Viva Glam Rihanna 1 lipstick weighing in as a frosty blue red along with its lipglass partner versus Viva Glam Rihanna 2 lipstick in the left corner weighing in as a warm mauvey silver frost and its lipglass partner coming in as cool mauve with red frost.​ ​ Which one did you place a bet on this past year?​ ​ 

​ 

​ 

​ ​ Don't forget that you have a limited time to get your hands on these lipsticks and lipglasses before the new Viva Glam launch on January 22nd!​


----------



## beautyinactions (Jan 10, 2015)

I prefer Rihanna 1 over 2.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 12, 2015)

beautyinactions said:


> I prefer Rihanna 1 over 2.


  I love the gloss in the Rihanna 1!


----------



## CCKK (Jan 12, 2015)

Rihanna 1  I like better than 2


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 13, 2015)

CCKK said:


> Rihanna 1  I like better than 2


  It's definitely a classic!


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 14, 2015)

VGR1 hands down!  I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 VGR1, but I skipped VGR2.  It just wasn't for me.


----------



## Georgetownlaw (Jan 23, 2015)

[h=1]MAC Viva Glam Rihanna 1 for sure. However I did also purchase  Viva Glam Rihanna 2 lipglass to wear on top of other lipsticks. Especially after the lipglass 2 became hard to find which made me order it.[/h]


----------



## Bwachte (Jan 23, 2015)

They are both really pretty. 2 is more versatile to me but 1 is more classic.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 24, 2015)

jennifae said:


> VGR1 hands down!  I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is definitely a color that takes a bit of work to pull off! what'd you think of the gloss?


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 24, 2015)

Bwachte said:


> They are both really pretty. 2 is more versatile to me but 1 is more classic.


I love hearing this! What's your favorite combo to mix with 2?


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 24, 2015)

Georgetownlaw said:


> [h=1]MAC Viva Glam Rihanna 1 for sure. However I did also purchase  Viva Glam Rihanna 2 lipglass to wear on top of other lipsticks. Especially after the lipglass 2 became hard to find which made me order it.[/h]


I know! It's sold out everywhere! I love how it pulls purple with a bit of sparkle!


----------



## geeko (Jan 25, 2015)

i like the VG rihanna 2 lipgloss... it's such a unique shade that works well with all lipstick colors


----------



## gina12345 (Jan 25, 2015)

I liked the first Viva Glam Rhianna over the second one. I loved the lipstick & the gloss, it was much prettier than #2.
  #2 was kinda gray & muddy brown on me even with a pink lipliner, shoulda skipped it


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 25, 2015)

gina12345 said:


> I liked the first Viva Glam Rhianna over the second one. I loved the lipstick & the gloss, it was much prettier than #2.
> #2 was kinda gray & muddy brown on me even with a pink lipliner, shoulda skipped it


Oh no. I'm sorry to hear that . I hate when a lipstick doesn't work out well! Try selling it to someone in the clearance bin who missed out!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jan 25, 2015)

geeko said:


> i like the VG rihanna 2 lipgloss... it's such a unique shade that works well with all lipstick colors


It definitely is! Now it's so hard to get your hands on it (because I think everyone figured that out - lol)


----------



## montREALady (Mar 8, 2015)

2 all the way for me! I absolutely adore the lipstick and got a b/u. I also have the lipglass. I'm not a red or a frost fan so I only bought 1 because it was VG and Rihanna.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 9, 2015)

montREALady said:


> 2 all the way for me! I absolutely adore the lipstick and got a b/u. I also have the lipglass. I'm not a red or a frost fan so I only bought 1 because it was VG and Rihanna.


  I loved the lipglass from 2. The purple and sparkles really did it for me! Glad to hear you supported the cause!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 9, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I loved the *lipglass* from 2. The purple and sparkles really did it for me! Glad to hear you supported the cause!


  I liked it too then when I said let me buy a backup near when it was over they were all gone! I was pissed but I just bought another lipstick and kept it moving. I bought Miley's because of the cause too because God knows I don't need another pink! I plan to get her glass maybe this summer. I bought a pair of Nike's recently that go towards a Cancer foundation. Never bought a pair of sneakers for that price but if you can shop and support something that's a plus for sure!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 10, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I liked it too then when I said let me buy a backup near when it was over they were all gone! I was pissed but I just bought another lipstick and kept it moving. I bought Miley's because of the cause too because God knows I don't need another pink! I plan to get her glass maybe this summer. I bought a pair of Nike's recently that go towards a Cancer foundation. Never bought a pair of sneakers for that price but if you can shop and support something that's a plus for sure!


  Definitely. You're shopping for a cause! I haven't picked up the Miley one yet. I need to try it out but same here - who needs another pink lol.


----------



## tchristi (Mar 10, 2015)

I prefer 2, but now I regret not buying the lipgloss


----------



## tchristi (Mar 10, 2015)

Are u talking about the kd7 aunt pearl. I got them last year but no luck this year and I wanted them sooooooo bad. 





montREALady said:


> I liked it too then when I said let me buy a backup near when it was over they were all gone! I was pissed but I just bought another lipstick and kept it moving. I bought Miley's because of the cause too because God knows I don't need another pink! I plan to get her glass maybe this summer. I bought a pair of Nike's recently that go towards a Cancer foundation. Never bought a pair of sneakers for that price but if you can shop and support something that's a plus for sure!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 10, 2015)

tchristi said:


> Are u talking about the kd7 aunt pearl. I got them last year but no luck this year and I wanted them sooooooo bad.


.  Yes! I got one for myself and a pair for my 14 yr old niece. She's who got me even paying attention to basketball sneaks!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 10, 2015)

tchristi said:


> I prefer 2, but now I regret not buying the lipgloss


  I wish I bought a backup.


----------



## tchristi (Mar 10, 2015)

Yup thats it. They are so cute, did it sell out like crazy where u live? It did where i live. Thats is so sweet of you, such a great aunt to your niece. 





montREALady said:


> .  Yes! I got one for myself and a pair for my 14 yr old niece. She's who got me even paying attention to basketball sneaks!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 11, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I wish I bought a backup.


  Try looking in the Clearance Bin on here! Sometimes they pop up for sale!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 11, 2015)

tchristi said:


> Yup thats it. They are so cute, did it sell out like crazy where u live? It did where i live. Thats is so sweet of you, such a great aunt to your niece.


  I love them! I couldn't get them in my size sadly.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 11, 2015)

tchristi said:


> Yup thats it. They are so cute, did it sell out like crazy where u live? It did where i live. Thats is so sweet of you, such a great aunt to your niece.


  I don't go to stores on release day for anything but MAC (if I really have to ). I got them online at nike.com on launch day. I'm in NYC, there's no way I'm dealing with the sneaker madness in stores with true sneakerheads! LOL!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 11, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Try looking in the Clearance Bin on here! Sometimes they pop up for sale!


  I don't have access to the CB yet.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 11, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I love them! I couldn't get them in my size sadly.


  Awwww  All these things we have to stalk online just to make us happy, lmao!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 11, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Awwww  All these things we have to stalk online just to make us happy, lmao!


  Lmao the life we lead!


----------



## tchristi (Mar 11, 2015)

Seems like everything I love is limited edition, I thunk im nuts.  





Candycoatedclos said:


> Try looking in the Clearance Bin on here! Sometimes they pop up for sale!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 11, 2015)

tchristi said:


> Seems like everything I love is limited edition, I thunk im nuts.


  No. It's normal for make up lovers. You're in good company!


----------



## makeupgator (Mar 11, 2015)

I loved VGR2! Different than anything else I own


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 12, 2015)

makeupgator said:


> I loved VGR2! Different than anything else I own


  I know! MAC does such a good job when they come out with unique colors!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 12, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I know! MAC does such a good job when they come out with unique colors!


  NYX too tbh...


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 12, 2015)

montREALady said:


> NYX too tbh...


  recent loves! I'm getting ready to splurge on their butter glosses!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 12, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> I know! MAC does such a good job when they come out with unique colors!
> recent loves! I'm getting ready to splurge on their butter glosses!


  Picked up the Berry Strudel Intense Butter gloss recently (top one below). It's hawt! All swatches below are NYX.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 12, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Picked up the Berry Strudel Intense Butter gloss recently (top one below). It's hawt! All swatches below are NYX.


  They all look so pigmented. Great product for the price!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 13, 2015)

I like the lip gloss from the second collection. I bought the lipstick and gloss both from the first collection but I never wear them.


----------

